# Mac Pro Class Haul



## Senoj (Aug 16, 2010)

These are the items that I got from the Mac Bridal class I took on Sunday. The second pic attached is a closer look of the eye shadows up close. I made out pretty good. I had 18 items to back 2 mac, so I got 3 of the shadows for free. 

-Blush Palette
-Zoomlash Mascara (2)
-Brush cleanser
-Mac Face and Body Foundation C6
-Gingerly Blush
-Blackground Paint pot
-Rubenesque Paint Pot
-Viva Glam Lady Gaga lipstick
-NC45 Stuido Finish Concealer
-Nymphette Lipglass
-Revealing Lip glass
-Gesso eyeshadow
-Antique eyeshadow
-Blanc Type eyeshadow
-Club eyeshadow
-Embark eyeshadow


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## jennie81 (Aug 16, 2010)

Did you go to the one in Georgetown?  I wanted to go but since I work for MAC I would actually have to work and not sit and watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Good haul, looks like you got your basic neccesities!


----------



## Senoj (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennie81* 

 
_Did you go to the one in Georgetown?  I wanted to go but since I work for MAC I would actually have to work and not sit and watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good haul, looks like you got your basic neccesities!_

 
Yeah it was the one in Georgetown. It was about 6 Mac employees there and they all were sitting and listening in on the class except for when everyone was ready to make their purchases.


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 16, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome haulage!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 18, 2010)

Nniceeeeeee!


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, very nice!


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 18, 2010)

mmmmmm very nice!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet haul!!!!!


----------



## gsbn (Aug 21, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## Senoj (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks all!  I blogged about the class on my blog. Now I can't wait for my next haul!


----------

